# Cordless vs air?



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sure this has been covered lots but I want to know everyone's opinion on this..

Who uses ONLY cordless nailers?
Who does not use them at all? And who uses both?

What are the pros and cons to all of the above? 

Luke


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I only use corded nailers. Why? Because I already had them when cordless came out. They are faster than cordless when doing any amount of nailing.

If it's a small job I use a small compressor with a springy air hose which I can carry with me from room to room.

I did a large crown job and the guy I had with me had a cordless. He was not faster with it. And they're heavy. And don't they have power sources you need to buy for them?


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

What trade? Framing or trim?
I frame, and have a couple cordless for small jobs or working in tricky spots on the roof where a hose might complicate things. Straight up production, nothing will come close to air powered. When you pull out 4+ guns in the morning and burn through a few boxes of nails a day, im sorry but impulse guns aren't going to keep pace to that anytime soon.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

They each have their applications.
We use both.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

When I was full time framing I never used cordless nailers. They were way slower, heavier and you had to push so hard to nail something.

The only exception was when I was walking the beam, and nailing joist(s)


Now that I do more remodeling renovation type of work it is sometimes better for me to just grab the orange box rather than set up a compressor and run a cord and hose.:thumbsup:


I have no experience with cordless finishing nailers


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

There is an application for every type of gun...cordless or not.:laughing:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I just knew Lone would be here.

That's a serious habit you have there buddy.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I would never get a cordless framer. I don't do enough of it. I would consider a cordless finish nailer, but battery operated. I like the air and setup is quick enough with a small compressor for small stuff. Plus I'm always using the blow gun to clean stuff or myself up. I think I'd be more inclined to get a cordless tool like a jigsaw before I got a cordless nailer.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We may need to have an intervention Riz!

I have owned/used both and I gave up on cordless. Found them heavy, slower, more expensive and unreliable. I


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Last week, I was doing a screw down, hidden fastener deck. I needed to install about half a dozen nailers....bam, cordless Impulse. Done.

Working in a finished/furnished home, installing crown molding, chair rail...cordless Impulse. Done, no hoses dragging around on drywall corners or furniture. No knick-knacks being knocked off the mantle or tables.

30' in the air, hanging PVC trim...Impulse again.

If I ever get back to steady framing, I'll own an Impulse roofer for installing windows too.:thumbup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Air for full frame jobs. Cordless for stick in or high up situations or real small jobs. We have a cordless finish gun that's used for small punch out. We have a little senco compressor with a small hose that is light and real quiet that we use for most trim jobs.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I was sheeting a roof awhile back. One guy was useing a cordless to "tack" the sheet in place while an air guy came behind him.

Small jobs, cordless
Bigger of course air. 

Ive watched guys trim entire houses with cordless while next job it was air

All preference and job size really. Both are great to have.
Personally im an air guy. Cheaper and quicker


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Air all the way. I've had the paslode orange monsters, they need new O rings it seems like after every 2 boxes of nails, the gas must not burn clean enough or something. Sucks, just isn't worth the trouble. Put a filter on your compressor and keep your air guns oiled and they'll drive a lot more nails than a cordless before they need a rebuild or replacement


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

loneframer said:


> If I ever get back to steady framing,



If you wanna commute up north I could round up some houses.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

i also use both. I dont tend to use the cordless framer that much. but the cordless finish gun i use alot.

theres a time and place for both. I wouldnt want to rely on one or the other


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Air.As long as the compresser runs the guns work. And no fuel costs either. But if I got a impluse for cheap then I would try it.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought a new paslode last job, there better than I remember, great for smaller jobs. But there along way from replacing air. 

Trim is air all the way.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I use air 75-85% of the time, but when I am outside up on some roof or tall scaffolding about 95% of that time I will use cordless just to forgo the hose. I also use cordless if I am doing a small job in an occupied home with lots of stuff in the way....I prefer air, but the freedom of cordless cannot be denied.

If I could ONLY have one, it would be air. When I first started out I ONLY had a Paslode 16 awg angled finish gun and the Paslode Framer...I sold both and got my first air set-up. A 4 gallon compressor, hose, Ridgid 18 awg brad gun and Paslode 16 awg air finish nailer. This was way better for finish work then being limited to just the 16 awg I had.

I expanded on that and now have two Ridgid brad guns, two HF 23 awg pinners, one HF T50 Arrow air stapler, a Ridgid 18 awg 1/4" crown stapler, HF palm nailer and a Paslode PF-350 Framer.

About two years back I bought Greg-Di's (fellow CT member) 16 awg cordless angled finish gun. I missed having the cordless too much for exterior work and bought one again.


----------

